# TOC spalding.  Need help on a price



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 7, 2020)

Th



is



 b


Bike is for sale locally and I might take a shot at it. Any one have have a good idea on price.
Thanks, glenn


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 7, 2020)

Nice- I over value ladies Bikes by current market standards based on eBay - it’s sexy and you would have a hard time building it-

I saw a Lovell Diamond Ladies sit for 1,000 with a nice setup. Then up for 500 and it didn’t fly off the shelf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 7, 2020)

I think at $350 u couldn’t lose money but I’m new to vintage bikes but the brake and rear rack should b worth some good money and u still have a whole bike left


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 7, 2020)

Ok great thanks


----------



## David Brown (Mar 7, 2020)

Thats a nice original bike be a shame to part it out. At least it looks to be original paint with some dust. Must be some ladies out there in need of a bike.


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 7, 2020)

I wouldn’t part it but trying to come up with a value like the open asked I do think about the value of parts on a bike to come up with the total value


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 7, 2020)

Without seeing the whole bike, it is really hard to say.

I do like what I see, but wish I knew what I am missing


----------



## rustyjones (Mar 7, 2020)

Missing wooden chain guard, Grips and rack not original to the bike, and i believe the seat should be a ladies Christy. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Mercian (Mar 8, 2020)

rustyjones said:


> ...rack not original to the bike...




I agree, it's a later rack, dating from the teens/twenties. It could be sold to help offset the cost. From what I can see, I would be interested, but I would need to see how it attaches to the frame.

If you have a picture, and would like me to make an offer by PM, please contact me.

It has done you a service, since it has protected the rear mudguard.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 8, 2020)

After a dusting Bike is in amazing condition with original Alligatored  Varnish on the wheels. The leaf spring front brake is cool


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 8, 2020)

What did u pay ?


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 8, 2020)

That bike is a very nice example , worth about 400.00 in that condition , it is similar to a victor bicycle , they are the only ones that I know of that put those cool cranks on the bikes , also when you look on the head badge,  it shows Chicopee falls . Ma., that is where Victor's were made along with other manufactures , I have a very nice set of original tires 300.00 shipped to you , they are single tube ,glue on chain thread tires , perfect for your wood rims , I think that bike is like from the year 1901 -1904 or near that


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 9, 2020)

I paid $500 and think it was a fair deal
But who knows. 
I’ll let you know on the tires


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 9, 2020)

I like it a lot think u got a good deal  I have a Spalding chainless and would like to have a Spalding women’s bike for my wife but money’s tight right now


----------



## mike j (Mar 9, 2020)

Spaulding was taken over by American bicycle Co.( Pope) in 1900- 1901, along w/ Nyack & many others. They put their decals on the seat tube then. I believe that this bike is earlier.



This is from the 1901 catalog @dfa242 shared.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 9, 2020)

$500 is a deal.... front brake/fork and wheels worth that!
I'm pretty sure "Fox Grip" would love to reproduce those grips...


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 9, 2020)

This bike is very similar to a victor , look at the hubs with those straight pull spokes , also the victor type sprocket , the way the frame connections are done , is not victor, .. this is a nice bike , and a fair price , .. It is nice to know that someone would pay attention to a women's bike thanks


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 10, 2020)

That's a great deal on a nice wheel. This isn't a run of the mill TOC women's wheel you'll find available these days. Though not complete, it has some nice features that remain where it really counts. The wheel set alone is worth what you paid, if not more, not that you have any other plans for them...

The hints of Victor features are no accident. Victor made some Spalding models for a few years, A.G. Spalding was an executive for Victor at some point and Spalding Sporting Goods was the east coast distributor for Victor for a while.

I have no Spalding material to reference but my estimate would be 1898 based on the hardware. If you get a wheel off the frame, post a close-up of the hub dust shield design, that may help further determination.


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 10, 2020)

Spalding started using the arch fork crown in 1898. 1899 women Spalding had a different crank sprocket design so I agree with Mark that it is 1898. 

From December 10, 1897 issue of _The Wheel and Cycling Trade Review:_


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 10, 2020)

Thanks for all the help on this one.
Here are a few more pictures of the hubs and front brake.


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 10, 2020)

I need a front wheel with that hub


----------



## pelletman (Mar 13, 2020)

It is a very nice bike, I think possibly overpainted.  I would just clean it up and find the right saddle, grips and put some tires on it.  That rack looks horrible on it!  It doesn't belong there


----------



## Mercian (Mar 14, 2020)

pelletman said:


> ...That rack looks horrible on it!  It doesn't belong there




Hi, oddly enough I like the rack, it's part of the subsequent history of the bike, and says it was in use for 20 years or more.

However, should you decide to remove it, I would be interested in buying it. Please contact me by PM if that happens. 

Thanks,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

